# Pictures of Your Wives or Girlfriends



## mea7596 (Jan 22, 2012)

Let's see them!  What better way to highlight your photography skills while showing off your beautiful wives or girlfriends!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm, that's being a little sexist ... should it not be "Pictures of your partners" ?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 22, 2012)

That is a real winner of a first post there! We don't know you, and you want pictures of our ladies... I don't think so!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I have to aree with the above...smells awefully fishy to me!


----------



## paigew (Jan 22, 2012)

creepy.....


----------



## mea7596 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, tough crowd!!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 22, 2012)

lol, well you come on, no introduction and ask to see our loved ones....think about that for a sec?


----------



## mea7596 (Jan 22, 2012)

I hav been a part of a Jeep forum for years and this thread is one of the most popular threads there!!  No disrespect intended.....


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2012)

mea7596 said:


> I hav been a part of a Jeep forum for years and this thread is one of the most popular threads there!!  No disrespect intended.....



Well, why don't you start?


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 22, 2012)

But the thing is - no-one knows you here. If my husband posted my pic on your thread just cause you (as a total stranger) asked, I'd be pretty PO'ed.

Oh and I'm active on my local Jeep forum, too. And, I know for a fact that any threads like this, either on the Jeep forum or any other forum, ain't going to get much response when started by a total stranger. In fact, on the Jeep forum I'm on, you would totally get your a$$ kicked- if this was your #1 post on there and no-one knows you in  real life. Maybe you should try posting a few of your own photos first. Even better - tell us what camera and lenses you have, what type of photography you like to do, anything photo-related would do!


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 22, 2012)

I really don't see the point of this threat.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 22, 2012)

Want a picture of a kleenex box too? :thumbdown:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> I really don't see the point of this threat.



The point of threats are to make people feel in danger, or as if something bad is going to happen to their loved ones or belongings.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, are you guys really that worried about a "stranger" seeing a picture of your significant other?

I guess I'll be first.

This is my wife:



06161117 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldn't say worried. It is just weird that someone would register to a photogaphy forum and the very first post they make there is asking for wife pics. Not even an intro or technical question. Why join a photog forum if this is the type of stuff you want to know


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2012)

So what?  It's just a picture.  It's already online.  Possibly millions of people you don't know have already seen it.  How does posting it in one more thread make any differrence?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not like he (?) asked for _nude_ pics or anything...


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 22, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> So what?  It's just a picture.  It's already online.  Possibly millions of people you don't know have already seen it.  How does posting it in one more thread make any differrence?



You did catch that this was this person's very first and only post on the forum, I assume?


----------



## Crollo (Jan 22, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> xyphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see the point of this threat.
> ...



Damn you Tyler. I'm too slow.


----------



## mea7596 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanx man!  You would think I just committed a crime!!  Thought it would be a fun subject that would prompt people to post.  I guess I should have named it significant other rather than specify a gender.  I will post one of my wife next week after our four-wheel trip!  Live and learn....

For reference:  I am new to the DSLR world.  I just purchased a Canon t2i with the 18-55 lens kit.  I love taking pictures of: people, landscapes and macro.  I am looking at possibly purchasing a Canon 28-135 but am still up in the air......


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2012)

Some people don't like to do intro threads?  What does it matter if it's his first post, or if he isn't even registered and lurking...?  You guys do realize that people that are not members here can see the pictures you post, right?


----------



## Tony S (Jan 22, 2012)

> I hav been a part of a Jeep forum for years and this thread is one of the most popular threads there!!



If that's one of the most popular threads on a Jeep forum it must be a pretty boring and slow forum.

Now lets see if I can offend someone.... I have pics of your wife, wanna see them?




 How about posting a shot of your Jeep and introducing yourself that way.


----------



## photoguy1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm, I think you are in the wrong forum. Show what ya got bro.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 22, 2012)

bigtwinky said:


> Want a picture of a kleenex box too? :thumbdown:


----------



## Crollo (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 23, 2012)

Crollo said:


>



That looks like some pretty fancy lotion to be relishing the hot dog/pumping the keg/Patting your Robertson/doing the Han Solo/varnishing your banister, etc. 

IF YOU CATCH MY DRIFT.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fine... I'll start... here's a snap shot of my wife...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 23, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Fine... I'll start... here's a snap shot of my wife...



Wow, it's really interesting that you'd name one of the photos of your wife "Kate-Beckinsale-Images.Jpeg"


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Wow, it's really interesting that you'd name one of the photos of your wife "Kate-Beckinsale-Images.Jpeg"



Well her name IS Kate Beckinsale.  Oh, don't ask me how themagazinetime.com has pictures of her.


----------



## Fishkon (Jan 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not sure I understand what you mean, are you refering to. Choking the chicken/slapping the salami/beating the bishop/whacking your willie/jerking ur gurkin/ LOL sorry 
lets see how many more people can come up with.


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Some people don't like to do intro threads?  What does it matter if it's his first post, or if he isn't even registered and lurking...?  You guys do realize that people that are not members here can see the pictures you post, right?



The exact reason I don't post pics of my significant other... that and the fact she's told me she'll cut off my balls if I do... Including facebook... but one of the lads at work does it and that's funny!! %$@*!!! 

In any case - after seeing "the bloke who's name looks like a jeep's head on"'s wife - no wonder he sounds happy all the time... 

Vtec - nice one :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 23, 2012)

A theme thread has existed in the Photo Themes on "The Significant Other" (or some such title) for ages, so why come round and create a new one, theme oriented, and in the wrong forum? It exists! Go there, take a look, keep contributing there. Why not?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 31, 2012)

bigtwinky said:


> Want a picture of a kleenex box too? :thumbdown:



and a bottle of lotion


----------

